# "Litter Box" Training Tegus



## Jon_Snow (Jan 25, 2013)

So how do you go about litter box training Tegus? Also, once your Tegu is litter trained, how often do you change the substrate in your enclosure and do a full clean? 

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## james.w (Jan 25, 2013)

You watch where they poop and put a box there. Hopefully they keep going in the same spot.


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 25, 2013)

I use a water as for the litter Box Kirby has 2 water dishes one he goes in one he drinks in also I'd change it daily stiiiiiiiinky


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jan 25, 2013)

Well that sounds simple. 

So if your tegu ends up only pooping in the designated spot, how often do you need to change the substrate out? 

Dennis


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd do daily to prevent bacteria and smell I change the water litter daily


----------



## james.w (Jan 25, 2013)

You could go at least a year without changing the substrate as long as you spot clean daily. I have gone longer, I just try and turn all the substrate at least monthly.


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 25, 2013)

Is he talkin about litter substrate or cage substrate?


----------



## james.w (Jan 25, 2013)

I believe cage substrate. I could be wrong though, I was wrong once before.


----------



## jondancer (Jan 25, 2013)

When you see an adult sized poop in the cage, you will want to remove it that day.


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 25, 2013)

james.w said:


> I believe cage substrate. I could be wrong though, I was wrong once before.



Omg really did ya mark the calendar?

On a side note if we are talking cage substrate I agree 100%


----------



## james.w (Jan 25, 2013)

Deac77 said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > I believe cage substrate. I could be wrong though, I was wrong once before.
> ...



No, since it has only been once, I can remember it.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha I was definitely talking about cage substrate. Thanks! 

Dennis


----------

